# proximity Detecter - Gas attack alarm



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

I have just received my MMM non enclosed supplement Winterising your van

So what you say!

At the back is an article "Hardened Steel" wherein is mentioned a device that barks like a dog if a person approaches, within a preset range - So it will set off when some one comes near 

Well I say if a person climbs on the roof - under the van - or whereever to inject gas your on board detecter willl go off & scare them off - Or will it ?

It all depends upon - the gas detecter sensitivity - gas used - strength of gas

You could be unconscious before the detecter goes off

So what do we need to do??

Stop the B ----s from getting close enough to spray the gas in the first place

Sit up all night watching
Use a proximity device/alarm
So if you park in a busy area - you will not sleep because of people passing
If you park in an out of the way place you are more vulnerable to attack?
Are you?
If you are out of the way you would be less likely to get people walking past, antone coming into the range of the device would set it off & wake you up and also scare off the would be intruder

I am open to comments befroe spending my money

A Yorkshire Tyke - educated in Scotland 
Not mean just Thrifty


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

If its anything as sensitive as my proximity/security lighting at home......then it will be set off by.....dogs, cats, hedgehogs, birds, and even moths...................

...........Might just annoy the neighbours.................... :roll: :roll:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I recall reading a posting by a lone woman traveller who swore by this device.
She did not use it for night time security but to ward of thiefs while she was away from the van shopping in super markets. The device is apparently adjustable to activate at different proximities. After the alarm is triggered the barking dog noise is activated, as the suspected intruder comes closer to the van so the volume intensifies. I have never seen or heard one of these devices in action so cannot comment on their effectiveness.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Badger & Brisey

I have read about several attacks? 
and met one couple who had been attacked
My thoughts on the so called gas detectors are that most only seem to cover a limited gasses that they will detect
Also the gas has to be in the van before they can detect it and it would depend upo n the concentration. You may be too far doped for it to rouse you.

The thought of being warned by an alarm that someone (may be an inocent but you dont know) is close would be a better solution


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I know this subject has been aired a few times before, but what I can never understand is why the gas attacker doesn't get gassed when he enters the habitation area where the occupants are all under the influence.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

"I can never understand is why the gas attacker doesn't get gassed when he enters"---Gas Mask? 




I have yet to read or meet first hand someone who has had a gas attack. It is more likely to see the Indian Rope trick.
Simply the physics of a van and the behaviour of gases liable to induce a comatose state are beyond the realms of practicality (for want of a better word). in terms of quantity.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bigfoot, what does he carry - full breathing apparatus as well as the supply of knockout gas :?: :?: 
I expect he'll also need a helper for carrying the stuff he nicks :lol: 8)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Can someone give a link to this device, I don't tend to waste my money on mags every month?

It sounds a sensible idea, why a barking dog I'm not sure, a bleeper in the van or similar would probably do the same job. My thoughts would turn to the method of proximity detection, to be effective it would have to cover the whole perimeter of the vehicle and be adjustable for sensitivity. Has anyone used one?


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gaspode

This is the only link I can find

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6016419065


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi brisey

Thanks for the link, I've seen these before, but surely that wouldn't be any good in a M/H? First you would need mains power and with 80 deg coverage you would need quite a few (5?) of them.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gaspode

I think that the idea behind this gadget is to turn it on whilst you are away from the van ie in a supermarket. The proximity of the caravan door is scanned by the alarm as a would be thief is more likely to chose this door for a forced entry
The cab doors being covered by the vehicle alarm. The would be thief is supposedly detered by the noise of a barking dog and looks for an easier target. In theory it may work but I do not personally know of anyone with experience of the gadget.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Normally a proximity detector covers an area round the van - 'x' meters out
& anything entering that area starts the alarm

I would be more interested in it working when I am asleep in the van

At home we have a senor linked to the house alarm in the van


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Pamnpete

He's not called Manuel by any chance?


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

No spiky hair

Its my computer it cant spel like I do

Should read we have a sensor connected to the house alarm system (WiFi)


----------

